# visual object memorization (items used)



## ender9994 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to do blindfold solving by specifying a certain object for each piece. For example, BR stands for a brick. However, I am having trouble coming up with some items for some of the pieces.

I would be very thankful if some blindfold solvers post the items that they use. I feel it would be very helpful and interesting. Thanks

Doug


----------



## Gparker (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a list that i use for letter pair images here you can use. You dont have to look at all of them just the ones you need

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html



like FL can be FLour and DL be DoLl, then you put it in a story. like i said you only use the ones for positions


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think you have to cheat for some of them, since the positions won't always make sense (say "FB", I just use that as an acronym and think Facebook).


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 19, 2009)

it's probably best if you come up with your own, but when I used to memorise that way, I came up with these > 

letter images 

these work for 2 images per edge, eg - blue/orange = BO, orange/blue = OB

If you assign each sticker a letter, then use something like Chris Hardwick's full list of letter pair images instead


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for all the replies, they were very helpful since I am uncreative.

Doug


----------

